

Ask HN: Would you donate your email signature... - spolu

Ask HN: Would you donate your email signature to [help] charity if a straightforward Gmail solution existed?
======
robwgibbons
Such as an embedded donation box?

~~~
spolu
Not embedded. Something even simpler such as the number of email you donated +
number of referrals and a link with a catchy phrase to a page where you can
either donate your email signature or donate actual money to well known
organizations.

